# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Индексация сайта в интернете

## gslav

Здравствуйте ! Друзья, помогите пожалуйста.
У меня возникла проблема - не могу зайти на свой сайт: http://weblavr.ru/
Сайт работал исправно, но я сегодня решил сменить тему моего сайта.
Выбрал из предложенных на Вордпресс, нажал установить и после этого сайт пропал, показывается только белый экран.
http://prntscr.com/810umf

----------


## Kurkof

Пиши в поддержку там помогут и чем быстрей тем лучше.

----------


## DonaldFrank

> Здравствуйте ! Друзья, помогите пожалуйста.
> У меня возникла проблема - не могу зайти на свой сайт: http://weblavr.ru/
> Сайт работал исправно, но я сегодня решил сменить тему моего сайта.
> Выбрал из предложенных на Вордпресс, нажал установить и после этого сайт пропал, показывается только белый экран.
> http://prntscr.com/810umf


Wordpress древнее мамонтов которых нашли в ледниках, нужно было делать на WIXе, относительно новая платформа, гораздо удобней и современней.

----------

